# Automotive technician



## chinocohen (Aug 10, 2012)

Hi good day.. I'm a Filipino and currently working in UAE.. I want to work in Australia but I don't know where to apply.. Can someone help me? Thank you  got only 3 yrs. experience with general motors and Chevrolet


----------



## steevg (Sep 3, 2012)

Try applying to the Car manufacturers directly, or checking the seek.com.au website - this is always a good place for job advertisements.


----------



## fil (Sep 15, 2012)

Try to check on this website : aust.gov.au : for skilled migration.


----------

